# Eurovision



## Bronco Billy (Feb 8, 2019)

Good news! The Great British public chose the right song to represent us at Eurovision in May. We might even finish on the left side of the scoreboard for a change.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 8, 2019)

Don't hold your breath!  I haven't watched Eurovision for years, it's so political you might as well do away with the songs and just give points to the countries, that would save a lot of time!  We haven't been very popular since we went to war in the Middle East, and even less so since Brexit was announced.  I can't imagine this year will be any different.

(Would be nice if I was wrong though )


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 8, 2019)

If politics played a part, Israel wouldn't have won last year given the unjustified hostility towards the country.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 9, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> Good news! The Great British public chose the right song to represent us at Eurovision in May. We might even finish on the left side of the scoreboard for a change.



We will end up on the right side for sure.

Heard the songs on Ken Bruce, thought they were just average but the peeps singing had good voices.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 11, 2019)

We won when we weren’t in the EU when it was in black&white.

I once worked in paediatrics with a female doctor who wore a gold chain round her neck with a gold map of what was obviously Israel as a pendant. I asked her, why the map of Israel?

“It’s not’” she said. ‘It’s a map of Palestine”

Fair comment. European  men in suits drawing lines on the map of the Middle East (and India, plus Ireland) has caused more wars in the last century than anything else.


----------



## C&E Guy (Feb 11, 2019)

Even if we had the greatest song ever, I can't imagine anyone voting for us after Brexit.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2019)

Well they managed to vote for us before they'd even invented the EEC - Pearl Carr & Teddy Johnson, The Allisons - and then after that The Brotherhood of Man.  Don't think the last one was in B&W, was it?

(I'm not actually sure The Allisons won, are you?)


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 12, 2019)

It is the one thing I don't mind us not winning! But I do watch it (it is the masochist in me).

Andy


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 12, 2019)

I think they ruined the show when they introduced semi finals. I really miss the truly dreadful efforts, the nailed on Nul Points efforts.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 14, 2019)

We’ve got the best song of those selected so far, although that’s only a handful. I love Italy and Italian music, but they have let me down this year.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2019)

Now that the Irish economy is looking up, they might submit a decent entry this time. They’ve been trying not to win it for a few years now.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2019)

I used to quite like Eurovision because of the opportunity to see the often striking cultural differences in what each nation perceived as popular and selected for contention. Unfortunately, in recent years it's become very homogenous and predictable, with just the odd (sometimes VERY odd!) entry. I say it every year, but this remains my favourite of all time, it's such a really lovely, simple song


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 15, 2019)

Great choice, Northerner. I was in the audience that night. If I remember correctly, it received the first 12 points. I agree about the lack of cultural music in the modern contest. I blame the free language rule and the removal of the orchestra.  

Would anyone else like to post their favourite Eurovision song? Here’s mine. This could get interesting.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 16, 2019)

It has to be....


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2019)

Ah Abba - a friend worked for EMI, whose boss despite being the first choice refused to sign them since they were obviously yet another one hit wonder!


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 16, 2019)

I have at least four songs ahead of ABBA in the 1974 contest.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 21, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> I have at least four songs ahead of ABBA in the 1974 contest.


I think that was the year that the Norwegian entry was a lovely jazz song called "It's Just a Game" -- which got nowhere.  I haven't watched since then.

Although the King's Singers did do a good medley of ABBA's "Hasta Mañana" with the 1975 winner, "Ding-a-Dong".


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 21, 2019)

It was actually the year before. It came 7th out of 17. You weren’t far wrong though, the same act represented Norway in 1974 with the lead singer taking centre stage, becoming Anne-Karine Strom and the Bendik Singers. The song you mention contains one of the all-time classic Eurovision lyrics; “come and join us, in a game of girl and boyness.”


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 21, 2019)

Here's Johnny, fav winner


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 21, 2019)

A great song and based on the real life experience of the writer.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 22, 2019)

The Norwegian ABBA, before ABBA were heard of worldwide.


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 25, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> Great choice, Northerner. I was in the audience that night. If I remember correctly, it received the first 12 points. I agree about the lack of cultural music in the modern contest. I blame the free language rule and the removal of the orchestra.
> 
> Would anyone else like to post their favourite Eurovision song? Here’s mine. This could get interesting.


Really? Il Volo? 

There's better Italian music, I assure you. Like I treni di Tozeur. I have the 45 totally worn and scratched...


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 25, 2019)

The video for that song won an award.  If you like a bit of Franco Battiato, I can whole-heartedly recommend La Cura. Not a Eurovision song, but an absolute masterpiece!


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 12, 2019)

The ESC has become special to me since I missed the 2013 event due to being in hospital having been diagnosed with a severe blood infection and diabetes. I had stopped watching it years ago but my wife Liz loves it. There are always several songs that have genuine merit in a sea of mediocrity and the totally bizarre. It really is great fun.


----------



## Bronco Billy (May 12, 2019)

This year’s fun and games start on Tuesday with the first semi-final. At the moment, The Netherlands and Switzerland seem to be the fans’ favourites to win, although what they see in the Swiss song, I’ll never know! Iceland is one to watch – literally!!! My favourites are the Balkan ballad from Serbia and the good old-fashioned, cheery euro pop from San Marino.  

Have you and your wife got an all-time favourite, Chris?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 14, 2019)

It's always been a bit of a joke.  In the 70's and early 80's as a child there was nothing else to watch/do on a Saturday night so everyone sat down to watch it when it was on.  Mainly enjoyed the blatantly political scoring e.g. Cyprus, Greece and Turkey and Terry Wogan's barbed commentary.  Haven't watched it for years although do occasionally catch the still blatantly political scoring.  It all changed when the Russian states entered and from the bits I catch it's now more of a pantomime than ever.  Australia?  Israel was never in Europe either.

Favourite has to be the great Telex from 1980 with this p*ss-take.  The band stated their manager entered them and they were hoping to come last but Portugal gave them 10 points and they came 19th!


----------



## Bronco Billy (May 14, 2019)

It’s Wogan who is responsible for turning it into a joke. Major British acts used to represent us, but this stopped when he started commentating. Australia was supposed to be a one-off. For a long time, they have sent a press delegation to cover the contest. There were a lot of withdrawals from the 2015 contest, so the Aussies offered to take part. The EBU changed the rules to allow their associate members (of which Australia is one – no, I don’t know either) to take part, which let Australia in as the EBU needed the money. Naturally, what was supposed to be a one-off has turned into something of a more permanent presence. After tonight’s semi-final, a lot of people are saying they could win.

There was a bit of a scandal surrounding Telex’s selection as they all worked for the Belgian broadcaster.


----------



## robert@fm (May 16, 2019)

As the saying goes. "there are no exceptions, there are only precedents".


----------



## eggyg (May 16, 2019)

I never watch this, not interested at all, but on Radio 2 today they played a song that I have being hearing all week and liked, so I was gobsmacked to find out it’s our entry. But I suspect as usual we won’t win or get anywhere near, it’s too political. The public should vote, that should put a spanner in the works!


----------



## eggyg (May 16, 2019)

Forgot to say, a couple of years ago it was a lovely May evening with nowt on the telly, except the ESC, so I persuaded Mr Eggy to go out on the fells walking. He didn’t really want to but I said there was no way I was watching that rubbish. So off we went, I ended up slipping into a fast running stream and split my head open! I then had the indignity of walking an hour and a half back to the car with blood streaming down my face and a soggy bottom! I actually wished I’d stayed in and watched it ( well almost!).


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 16, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Forgot to say, a couple of years ago it was a lovely May evening with nowt on the telly, except the ESC, so I persuaded Mr Eggy to go out on the fells walking. He didn’t really want to but I said there was no way I was watching that rubbish. So off we went, I ended up slipping into a fast running stream and split my head open! I then had the indignity of walking an hour and a half back to the car with blood streaming down my face and a soggy bottom! I actually wished I’d stayed in and watched it ( well almost!).



Oops! Cranial fracture vs watching the ESC. Hmmm. I hope I never have to make that call.


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 18, 2019)

Counting down toward the 2019 event. Wife Liz and daughter Hannah are on the edge of their seats. I shall be looking on with the appropriate level of bemused bafflement. Kinky boots and bondage gear seem to be a thing this year so it won't be all bad.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 19, 2019)

Sweden were robbed...

We were last...quelle surprise...


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2019)

I didn't watch it at all this year. I think one of the reasons is that, back in the day, acts used to be unintentionally bizarre/camp/silly etc., but over recent years they simply try and outdo each other. It was much better when countries didn't realise how odd their entries appeared in some other countries   Also, from what I hear about last night's voting, that has now become farcical and predictable in the extreme. I've only heard our entry once this year, but I can't believe it was the worst of all on offer


----------



## Lanny (May 19, 2019)

I used to love watching it but, I don’t always watch it now & missed it completely this year!

The very first one I watched was when the 15 year French, I think, girl, in a pink bowtie & jacket, won with that song I Love Life, translated title, for Norway: they were shocked into ecstatic joy after getting the infamous zero points so many times; loved that song!

It’s just totally overboard now & the best song never wins: the rest of Europe either dosen’t like us or get us at all!

Oh, drat! This keyboard is driving me nuts as I can’t see what I’m typing & it took me so long to keep pulling the text up & correcting typos. The latest iOS update on the iPad has changed the on screen keyboard!

Edited to add:- Oops, sorry about that unintended gripe about the keyboard. Did a google search about it & have now sorted it out. In case anyone else has the same problem:-

With the keyboard on screen press & hold the keyboard icon button on the bottom right & select dock & if your keyboard is split into two; put your thumb & finger on the two halves & push them together unto it’s one keyboard again.


----------



## MikeTurin (May 19, 2019)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sweden were robbed...
> 
> We were last...quelle surprise...


We were second by a head. I think the most interesting aspect of that song isn't the music, but the words, it's a case of happy music sad lyrics. https://lyricstranslate.com/en/soldi-money.html so I think a person that doesn't know Italian loses the most of the song.
What puzzles me is why UK artists are falling in ESC. They are native English speakers, and most groups are singing in English! We're not in the sixties and the british invasion(*), but something interesting in UK should exist.
(


----------



## MikeTurin (May 19, 2019)

Yonaka are from Brighton, Sophie and the Giants are from Sheffield, and Jade Bird is from Cardiff. 
Why was chosen Michael Rice?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 19, 2019)

Caught the Madonna 'performance' and the scoring.  I like Madonna but that performance was terrible.  Usual political voting throughout.  Greece and Cyprus anyone?  Didn't hear the songs (only snippets) but you can bet if the Dutch performer performing the same song but for the UK he wouldn't have won.  Particularly after the Brexit vote 'we' i.e. the UK have no chance.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 19, 2019)

Matt Cycle said:


> Caught the Madonna 'performance' and the scoring.  I like Madonna but that performance was terrible.  Usual political voting throughout.  Greece and Cyprus anyone?  Didn't hear the songs (only snippets) but you can bet if the Dutch performer performing the same song but for the UK he wouldn't have won.  Particularly after the Brexit vote 'we' i.e. the UK have no chance.




Yes the Madonna 'performance' was absolutely dire!


----------



## nonethewiser (May 19, 2019)

Seriously why do we bother?


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> Seriously why do we bother?


Now, I might vote for exiting this!


----------



## mikeyB (May 20, 2019)

The British entry got what it deserved. It was a crap song, noticeably inferior to almost every other entry. I can’t even remember the melody, so it fails the old grey whistle test. And sung by some unknown wannabe. 

Until we enter good songs sung by a seasoned pro, we’ll never win, like we used to do when we did that. That’s the real reason, nothing to do with politics. The voting on Saturday was surprisingly free of neighbour voting.


----------



## Andy HB (May 23, 2019)

.... and it looks like the uk entry has even been docked some points (as well as some others) because of a mistake in some points 'fiddling' after a problem with the Belarus jury result being excluded.

I think they should do away with points and introduce a dual system of a clapometer followed by a booometer.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> I think they should do away with points and introduce a dual system of a clapometer followed by a booometer.


Ah yes, the Clap-o-meter!  Much better idea!


----------

